# Is it possible to have a pet crow ?



## [email protected]

hi there i have seen videos on youtube of people having pet crows
is that allowed in the uk they seem awesume and if so where would i get one from?

just wondering 

thanks 

matt.


----------



## AraCyanea

I am pretty sure you are able to get them and have them legally with no restrictions; where from though is another story sorry.


----------



## Smigsy

I have read on here people keeping rescued ones but haven't seen anything about people breeding them. 

The people who have kept them said they need alot of stimulation as they are very intelligent


----------



## BenjaminBoaz

Of course you can keep cows! lmao. otherwise farmers wouldnt have them! The cattle section covers the key issues surrounding the health and welfare, identification and movement of all cattle.
Extract from defra:

Keeping cattle
As a livestock keeper, you must first register as a keeper and correctly identify your livestock. To do this you must register for a County Parish Holding (CPH) number by phoning the Rural Payments Agency (RPA) on 0845 603 7777.


Cattle ID and movements
There are rules about the movements of livestock you must follow; these help to prevent the spread or outbreak of animal diseases. Movement restrictions on older cattle have recently been introduced.


The way we treat animals is an important reflection of the values of our society. This means we all have a stake in improving the national level of animal health and welfare.

Review of the Animal Welfare Research Programme 2005 – 2010
Latest animal welfare advice and legislation
Guidance on cattle welfare is available on the Business Link website
Health and diseases
Disease outbreaks and the measures to control them can have a huge impact on public health, the economy and the environment. Monitoring animals for signs of disease, and following good farming practices are essential ways of reducing the risk of disease and preventing the spread of disease.

Good hygiene practice can keep new disease away from your herd.

Cattle identification and movement:

What keepers have to do
1 all cattle born on their holdings are tagged within set time limits
2 cattle passport applications are received by the British Cattle Movement 3 Service (BCMS) within 27 days of birth
4 farm holding registers are kept up to date
5 all movement documentation is completed and welfare rules are observed when movements are undertaken
6 movements comply with the conditions of the General Licence for the Movement of Cattle
7 6 day standstill periods are adhered to and movements are reported within 3 days
8 deaths of cattle are reported within 7 days
9 they co-operate with cattle inspections as and when required. (5% of cattle holdings are inspected on a yearly basis. This will fall to 3% from June 2011)


----------



## AraCyanea

I feel sorry for you having to have wrote all of that out when he said CROWS not COWS


----------



## Smigsy

animalstory said:


> Of course you can keep cows! lmao. otherwise farmers wouldnt have them! The cattle section covers the key issues surrounding the health and welfare, identification and movement of all cattle.
> Extract from defra:
> 
> Keeping cattle
> As a livestock keeper, you must first register as a keeper and correctly identify your livestock. To do this you must register for a County Parish Holding (CPH) number by phoning the Rural Payments Agency (RPA) on 0845 603 7777.
> 
> 
> Cattle ID and movements
> There are rules about the movements of livestock you must follow; these help to prevent the spread or outbreak of animal diseases. Movement restrictions on older cattle have recently been introduced.
> 
> 
> The way we treat animals is an important reflection of the values of our society. This means we all have a stake in improving the national level of animal health and welfare.
> 
> Review of the Animal Welfare Research Programme 2005 – 2010
> Latest animal welfare advice and legislation
> Guidance on cattle welfare is available on the Business Link website
> Health and diseases
> Disease outbreaks and the measures to control them can have a huge impact on public health, the economy and the environment. Monitoring animals for signs of disease, and following good farming practices are essential ways of reducing the risk of disease and preventing the spread of disease.
> 
> Good hygiene practice can keep new disease away from your herd.
> 
> Cattle identification and movement:
> 
> What keepers have to do
> 1 all cattle born on their holdings are tagged within set time limits
> 2 cattle passport applications are received by the British Cattle Movement 3 Service (BCMS) within 27 days of birth
> 4 farm holding registers are kept up to date
> 5 all movement documentation is completed and welfare rules are observed when movements are undertaken
> 6 movements comply with the conditions of the General Licence for the Movement of Cattle
> 7 6 day standstill periods are adhered to and movements are reported within 3 days
> 8 deaths of cattle are reported within 7 days
> 9 they co-operate with cattle inspections as and when required. (5% of cattle holdings are inspected on a yearly basis. This will fall to 3% from June 2011)


:bash: I read it as cows on first glance


----------



## BenjaminBoaz

LMFAO!!!!!!!i did read COW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:gasp:WTF
yes you can have pet crows but cant take them from the wild. They need article 10 paper work to say they have been captive born. Sometimes paperwork may be given for a wild baby to be hand reared and kept. My parents had a tree chopped in their garden a number of years ago. A next fell out and so they put it at the base of the tree with the baby (only one) still in it. they didnt take the baby in hoping the mum would come back for it - it didnt. so they left it where it was but ended up feeding it after a day or two. they moved it to a safer place in the garden and continued to feed it. It grew to follow them about and would fly down for food. It was never kept indoors, wasnt kept at all so no paper work was needed. the problem was because it wasnt handled it became aggressive and defensive of the property and my parents. It would swoop down on visitors to the house and try hard to attack peoples feet. It became a liability to the grandchildren and so one day it went missing:whistling2: If your wanting one some people do breed them. African crows are up for sale as are magpies. if they had had paperwork and kept it hand raised and spent the right kind of time with it i recon it could have been less aggressive. they thought they were doing the right thing but perhaps not. keep looking at bird classified sites like bird trader.


----------



## Ron Magpie

[email protected] said:


> hi there i have seen videos on youtube of people having pet crows
> is that allowed in the uk they seem awesume and if so where would i get one from?
> 
> just wondering
> 
> thanks
> 
> matt.


Talk to Corvid2e1.


----------



## ian14

animalstory said:


> LMFAO!!!!!!!i did read COW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:gasp:WTF
> yes you can have pet crows but cant take them from the wild. *They need article 10 paper work to say they have been captive born.* Sometimes paperwork may be given for a wild baby to be hand reared and kept. My parents had a tree chopped in their garden a number of years ago. A next fell out and so they put it at the base of the tree with the baby (only one) still in it. they didnt take the baby in hoping the mum would come back for it - it didnt. so they left it where it was but ended up feeding it after a day or two. they moved it to a safer place in the garden and continued to feed it. It grew to follow them about and would fly down for food. It was never kept indoors, wasnt kept at all so no paper work was needed. the problem was because it wasnt handled it became aggressive and defensive of the property and my parents. It would swoop down on visitors to the house and try hard to attack peoples feet. It became a liability to the grandchildren and so one day it went missing:whistling2: If your wanting one some people do breed them. African crows are up for sale as are magpies. if they had had paperwork and kept it hand raised and spent the right kind of time with it i recon it could have been less aggressive. they thought they were doing the right thing but perhaps not. keep looking at bird classified sites like bird trader.


Crows are not Appendix 1 CITES species, so do not require an Article 10 permit - in fact they don't appear to be listed on Appendices II or III either.


----------



## tRiBaLmArKiNgS

animalstory said:


> Of course you can keep cows! lmao. otherwise farmers wouldnt have them! The cattle section covers the key issues surrounding the health and welfare, identification and movement of all cattle.
> Extract from defra:
> 
> Keeping cattle
> As a livestock keeper, you must first register as a keeper and correctly identify your livestock. To do this you must register for a County Parish Holding (CPH) number by phoning the Rural Payments Agency (RPA) on 0845 603 7777.
> 
> 
> Cattle ID and movements
> There are rules about the movements of livestock you must follow; these help to prevent the spread or outbreak of animal diseases. Movement restrictions on older cattle have recently been introduced.
> 
> 
> The way we treat animals is an important reflection of the values of our society. This means we all have a stake in improving the national level of animal health and welfare.
> 
> Review of the Animal Welfare Research Programme 2005 – 2010
> Latest animal welfare advice and legislation
> Guidance on cattle welfare is available on the Business Link website
> Health and diseases
> Disease outbreaks and the measures to control them can have a huge impact on public health, the economy and the environment. Monitoring animals for signs of disease, and following good farming practices are essential ways of reducing the risk of disease and preventing the spread of disease.
> 
> Good hygiene practice can keep new disease away from your herd.
> 
> Cattle identification and movement:
> 
> What keepers have to do
> 1 all cattle born on their holdings are tagged within set time limits
> 2 cattle passport applications are received by the British Cattle Movement 3 Service (BCMS) within 27 days of birth
> 4 farm holding registers are kept up to date
> 5 all movement documentation is completed and welfare rules are observed when movements are undertaken
> 6 movements comply with the conditions of the General Licence for the Movement of Cattle
> 7 6 day standstill periods are adhered to and movements are reported within 3 days
> 8 deaths of cattle are reported within 7 days
> 9 they co-operate with cattle inspections as and when required. (5% of cattle holdings are inspected on a yearly basis. This will fall to 3% from June 2011)


LOL @ this & LOL @ wanting a pet crow


----------



## sasca

I don't believe their are restrictions on the keeping of corvidae as pets, they used to be extremly popular before parrots were readily available. They are incredibly intelligent and as such need huge amount of stimulation, more so then parrots which are bad enough! they are also meat eating which means they stink! Super intelligent, fast learners, loyal birds, but maybe best left admired in the wild.


----------



## BenjaminBoaz

It is illegal to take any bird from the wild as a Pet.

But if you were to find ? one ,then there is no reason why you should not keep it.

You can keep one as a pet.

Also one thing to note is that you cannot release it into the wild,without permission from D.E.F.R.A.

I thought it was a10 papers that were given to say it wasn't wild caught so guess you just have to have a receipt from the breeder then. 

The Wildlife & Countryside Act 1981

The Wildlife and Countryside Act 1981 is the primary legislation which protects animals, plants, and certain habitats in the UK.

Information on the legal protection afforded to wild birds in England, Wales and Scotland in Part 1 of the Act is given in these pages. However, we cannot hope to answer all specialist queries or problems on the website. For detailed information, it is advisable to consult the Act itself, which is available from HMSO – please see the*Acts of the UK Parliament link on this page.*

Please also note that because of devolution there are now some significant differences in the law between the constituent countries of the UK.

Definition of a wild bird
Under the Wildlife and Countryside Act, a wild bird is defined as any bird of a species that is resident in or is a visitor to the European Territory of any member state in a wild state.*

Game birds however are not included in this definition (except for limited parts of the Act). They are covered by the Game Acts, which fully protect them during the close season. 

Basic protection
All birds, their nests and eggs are protected by law and it is thus an offence, with certain exceptions*(see*Exceptions), to: 

intentionally kill, injure or take any wild bird*
intentionally take, damage or destroy the nest of any wild bird whilst it is in use or being built*
intentionally take or destroy the egg of any wild bird*
have in one's possession or control any wild bird, dead or alive, or any part of a wild bird, which has been taken in contravention of the Act or the Protection of Birds Act 1954*
have in one's possession or control any egg or part of an egg which has been taken in contravention of the Act or the Protection of Birds Act 1954*
use traps or similar items to kill, injure or take wild birds
have in one's possession or control any bird of a species occurring on Schedule 4 of the Act unless registered, and in most cases ringed, in accordance with the Secretary of State's regulations (see*Schedules)*
intentionally or recklessly disturb any wild bird listed on Schedule 1 while it is nest building, or at a nest containing eggs or young, or disturb the dependent young of such a bird.***
Fines
The maximum penalty that can be imposed for an offence under the Wildlife and Countryside Act - in respect of a single bird, nest or egg - is a fine of up to £5,000, and/or six months' imprisonment.


----------



## sarahc

Ron Magpie said:


> Talk to Corvid2e1.


corvid was a huge,knowledgeable help to me when I found a chick earlier in the year.I still have the bird and it eats as much as a small dog with copious results at the other end.This link has a few links to nationwide rescues
The Corvid Network Network of Corvid rescue Centres, The page of contacts are all part of the corvid network our aim is to add as many Corvid rescuers as possible in order for these wonderful birds to have the support they need


----------



## corvid2e1

Yes it is posable to have a pet crow, and with the exeption of ravens and choughs you do not need any form of paperwork or permition to keep (or release) them. however, as stated it is ilegal to take and keep a wild bird solely to keep as a pet. There are exeptions to this but since the birds are far better of in the wild if at all posable anyway it is not worth going into. The majority of "pet" corvids are rescued wild birds that have been hand reared or injured and cannot survive in the wild. Captive bred individuals of most native species, and several exotics, are available, but are few and far between. 

As such, having a pet corvid is posable, assuming you can source one, however for most people it is simply not practical. As many people have already said these are extremly demanding animals to keep. They are more inteligent, more active and more messy than any parrot. They need constant stimulation, constant company, and are incredably destructive. My own birds are rotated between living loose in the house, a converted shed, a large aviary and flying free outside. not one of these is sutable for them to live in all of the time, for various reasons. Being omnivours the diet is quite different to most birds and can end up being quite messy and expensive. 

Basicly, this is not one more pet that sits in a corner in a cage getting fed every day. To add a corvid to your houshold means that your house, and your entire way of life has to be modified to acomodate your bird. for example, every surface in my house that the birds have access to has to be either wipe downable or be covered with blankets and towels. My DVDs have to be kept in a lockable unit to stop the Rook removing them from the shelves, removing the disk from the box, punching holes in the box and putting all the disks in the sink! Wooden panels have been fitted on sections of the wall next to perches and units to prevent the wallpaper and plaster being removed. Holidays are pretty much forgoten. ocasionaly we will go camping for a weekend, and the birds come with us. When we visit family, go to work, go shopping etc, the birds come with us. The list of these sorts of things are endless. Corvids can make extremely rewarding companions, but take a lot of work and comitment, and are realy not for everyone. If you consider all this, and seriously still want to get one then let me know and I can give you more details on what is required.


----------



## BenjaminBoaz

many thanks for the info.:2thumb:


----------



## [email protected]

ty for info :2thumb:


----------

